# DSL-Einzelplatz oder Netzwerk?



## knulp (13. Juli 2002)

tach auch,
Mich würde mal so am Rande interessieren, wie die DSL-Provider (T-Online, Tiscali, 1&1) es schaffen, bei ihren Tarifen entweder Einzelplatz oder Netzwerknutzung zuzulassen.
Über die IPs dürfte es doch eigentlich nicht gehen, denn ich hab gehört, dass ein Rechner mit DSL bei jeder Internet-Einwahl eine andere IP verwendet.

Also wer hat da irgend einen Plan wie die das machen?
Tschö - der knulp


----------



## Vitalis (13. Juli 2002)

> Also wer hat da irgend einen Plan wie die das machen?


Gar nicht. Soweit ich weiß..
Die können das nicht überprüfen.


----------



## Nino (14. Juli 2002)

Ich würd mal sagen geh einfach in ein "T-Punkt" und frag nach =)


----------



## CvH (14. Juli 2002)

Jo und am besten lass gleich deinen Namen und deine Anschrift da 

Du kannst dir eine DSL Leitung mit  z.B. 5 Leuten teilen ohne Probs (Router , Proxy ...) ins internet gehen sie alle mit der Gleichen IP ! Die Telekom kann nicht feststellen ob du alleine oder zu 20igst im Inet bist ...

Laut T-DSL vertrag ist es aber nicht erlaubt (soweit die nichts dran geändert haben).

Aber wo kein Zeuge da kein Richter (oder wie ging der spruch ¿? )

Ich kenne viele die Router benutzen und wo teilweise 5 Leute dranhängen -> noch nie irgendein Problem !

Das ist bei 1&1 - QSC und Tiscalie das selbe !

PS lass ja die finger von Tiscali ! Einfach nur schrott und Teuer !


----------



## maho15 (25. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CvH _
> *Du kannst dir eine DSL Leitung mit  z.B. 5 Leuten teilen ohne Probs (Router , Proxy ...) ins internet gehen sie alle mit der Gleichen IP ! Die Telekom kann nicht feststellen ob du alleine oder zu 20igst im Inet bist ...
> *



Nicht nur 5 Leute, sondern nahezu eine unbegrenzte anzahl. Vorrausgesetzt man hat genügend Slot's frei


----------



## |mo| (25. August 2002)

@CvH

Mit der Legalität ist das dabei so 'ne Sache; ich hab' mal gehört, dass kommt darauf an, wie man das anmeldet, -bei herr sowieso z.B. darf nur der pc von herr sowieso online; wenn man das allerdings auf familie sowiso anmeldet alle.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht obs stimmt.

Greetz |mo|


----------

